# haven't been on here in a while



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

I think the last time I was on here was a month plus or so ago. I'm doing a lot better, thankfully. Ended up in a detox\outpatient after hitting rock bottom because of my drinking\benzo habit and it helped me out a ton. The one (of many) mistakes I made with having this for so many years was never talking about my issues. I would spend all my time on here or drinking\hanging out with negative people and never really giving myself a healthy outlet to deal with my issues. For the majority of us, I don't think there is a singular medication that will make this go away. Theres a reason that me and you feel like this.. for me I think it relates to always being a very anxious and over-aware person. I never found a healthy way of dealing with it, besides drugs\drinking, and that spiraled out of control. Please don't let yourself suffer in silence, staring at a screen for months and years of your life, wondering why you haven't gotten better. It is possible, and although it took me six years to finally realize what exactly my issues were, I found out that its honestly never too late to ask for help. Its OK to say yourself you can't handle being like this.. Reach out anyway you can and try to connect with life and healthy people.

I'm by no means cured yet, but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.

edit:

for any new people reading this, you can honestly get better (I promise!). I've felt it all. Complete lack of emotions,not recognizing myself and the world around me at all,visual snow\tracers\halos etc etc. At times it was so bad that the closest thing I could describe it as to other people was that it felt like being on a bad mushroom trip. It takes time to heal - don't give up on it!


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Did you have the blank mind, too?


----------



## James2368 (Oct 19, 2017)

freezeup said:


> I think the last time I was on here was a month plus or so ago. I'm doing a lot better, thankfully. Ended up in a detox\outpatient after hitting rock bottom because of my drinking\benzo habit and it helped me out a ton. The one (of many) mistakes I made with having this for so many years was never talking about my issues. I would spend all my time on here or drinking\hanging out with negative people and never really giving myself a healthy outlet to deal with my issues. For the majority of us, I don't think there is a singular medication that will make this go away. Theres a reason that me and you feel like this.. for me I think it relates to always being a very anxious and over-aware person. I never found a healthy way of dealing with it, besides drugs\drinking, and that spiraled out of control. Please don't let yourself suffer in silence, staring at a screen for months and years of your life, wondering why you haven't gotten better. It is possible, and although it took me six years to finally realize what exactly my issues were, I found out that its honestly never too late to ask for help. Its OK to say yourself you can't handle being like this.. Reach out anyway you can and try to connect with life and healthy people.
> 
> I'm by no means cured yet, but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you! The cure for DP has to come from the inside and not from some medication. Medication can be a help to get you back on track but they will not cure the underlying problem.
I can relate to your symptoms, similar to mine. They were constant for a long time but thanks to therapy they have now started to shift and gotten better. As you say it takes time....


----------



## James2368 (Oct 19, 2017)

mezona said:


> Did you have the blank mind, too?





mezona said:


> Did you have the blank mind, too?


I have a blank mind sometimes especially in situations where I am overloaded and stressed.


----------



## Lexy67 (Sep 23, 2017)

I feel lost tonight. It’s like one bad trip ln an amusement park rude and I can’t get off.


----------



## lily5 (Dec 8, 2017)

I feel you guys. Sometimes it's so bad I just curl up in a ball and cry, because I cant do anything else. I think will I ever feel normal again? Sometimes I wonder if Im even alive, or if I really died and this is all just a hallucination.. it feels like it


----------



## nickcb96 (Jun 27, 2017)

lily5 said:


> I feel you guys. Sometimes it's so bad I just curl up in a ball and cry, because I cant do anything else. I think will I ever feel normal again? Sometimes I wonder if Im even alive, or if I really died and this is all just a hallucination.. it feels like it


Have you trying seeing a professional?


----------

